# Long distance broadhead accuracy test!



## Drmsesn (Jan 28, 2017)

I just finished this video.
Its an accuracy test for these broadheads:

Magnus stinger
G5 Montec cs
Dirt Nap Gear DRT
Slick Trick Standard

All shot at 100 yards.

Any suggestions on things I can change, or different broadheads to try are welcome!
Thanks!

https://youtu.be/IyIj2g_WraE

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimReaper01 (Oct 16, 2017)

I really enjoyed the video.....nice job....was the arrow in the top of the target for hold over........great shooting.............Im a Magnus guy.........al


----------



## Drmsesn (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you, I'm glad you liked it. 
And no that arrow sticking out of the top isn't an aiming point. Its just an arrow one of my boys missed a shot with and it broke and he just stuck in in the straw bale. I have a 5 pin mbg ascent so my dial allows me to shoot out to about 125 yds before the vanes will hit the sight housing. 
Thanks for watching!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kebabu (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice video  love the way you can see all the arrow flight !!!! very nice !


----------



## Drmsesn (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks! Glad you liked it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CLiffCoulter (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome video


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Great video, ST do fly great,

I'd like to see the Exodus and the slick trick mags and grizz tricks.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Well done - Slick Tricks are awesome.


----------



## Drmsesn (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks!
Bowtech2006 i will look at getting some of those heads in The next video do, thanks for the suggestion.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice shooting. It appears that any/all of the broadheads you tested would be able to hit the kill zone on a deer at 100 yards (with a well tuned bow and sighted in for said broadhead). I believe that has a bit to do with your practice and skill but certainly a couple had tighter grouping. Good editing by the way, not overkill, not too much talking, and we were able to see the arrow hits easily.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

You did a great job. And that's some fantastic shooting at 100 yards.

Really liked being able to see a slow motion shot of each broadhead - nice touch.


----------



## Drmsesn (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words guys. 

Disco89, I completely agree with you. And I think if I was shooting at 60yds I would be hitting bullseyes every time (as long as I did my part) with each broadhead, with out making any adjustments.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I was amazed to see the size of the target at the end when you were standing next to it.
I thought for sure you had a spa cover for a back stop and a full sheet of binder paper for your target.
Great shooting!


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow! that's some great shooting!!!!!!, got to love them Slicktricks!!!!!!!


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like the slow mo shots showing the huge drop at distance. Very cool!


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

nice!

I won't be changing from slick tricks anytime soon!!!!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

nice video , however the results are not conclusive unless you were using a draw board , human error is not factored in . but pretty impressive for 100 yards I switched to ramcats this year deadly accurate broad head , well put together video


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

GREAT vid!!!!
excellent shooting, wow!
excellent results over all
thanks


----------



## barrettm95 (Jun 24, 2017)

Great video


----------



## Adam634 (Jan 2, 2013)

Need to try a bishop archery non vented holy trinity


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

great video! I'm still using old school thunderheads but you got me thinking about changing.


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

Great video. I switched to the slick trick Viper Trick 125 this year anchored 5 deer with them. Short recoveries so now I’m taking them to Africa this year to put them to work!!!


----------



## Drmsesn (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks everybody, i plan on doing another video with different broadheads when the hunting season is over.

Buckeyboy you are correct there us definitely human error involved that i cannot take out. But no one can take out the human error while hunting and thats the main reason i wanted to find the most accurate long range fixed blade broadhead i could. Maybe the results would be different if they were shot out of a draw board but I'm happy with the results.

As for an update i used the slick tricks this December and arrowed a mule deer with 55 minutes left in the season. I shot him at 80 yds, the buck didn't go 30 yds and fell over dead. So the slick tricks are as deadly as they are accurate.
Very happy with them so far.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Good job on the video and on the shooting. I use 2" Blazer vanes with a right helical (EZ Fletch Mini). What vane did you use and how were they fletched?


----------



## Drmsesn (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the same set up as you blazers fletched with the right helical az ez fletch mini.
And I shot through a wisker biscuit.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Awesome shooting and video, Thanks for sharing. At 60 I'm dead on with Slick Trick Magnum 's but sure was neat to see that arrowdrop at 100. After hunting season is over give the mags a shot and see how they fly for you.


----------



## 240m3srt (May 6, 2013)

Drmsesn- what is the total weight of your arrows and what is your FPS? Also what type of bow?


----------



## Drmsesn (Jan 28, 2017)

My arrows weigh 404 grains and they are at 307 fps. Im shooting a 2011 pse dream season evo.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Volmaan (Oct 30, 2014)

Great videography thank you.

My experience is exactly the same as yours in that Magnus Stinger and standard Slick Trick's are the most forgiving out of these four at long distances


----------



## 240m3srt (May 6, 2013)

Drmsesn said:


> My arrows weigh 404 grains and they are at 307 fps. Im shooting a 2011 pse dream season evo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for that info, solid numbers. Great accuracy for that speed, (great accuracy regardless). 

When you say your arrows are fletched with 2" Blazer RH, from your testing can you say that it really makes a difference RH vs. right offset vs. straight for that matter? Have you tested this with BH
s at 100yd?


----------



## Drmsesn (Jan 28, 2017)

No I havent tested this side by side. But over time i have shot the offset vanes that come on most arrows and i never had problems with those until i put a broadhead on. I started shooting the helical last year and ill never go back. At least with my set up they really tighten up the group. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 240m3srt (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for that advice i regularly shoot out to 80 with Vipertricks, ill probably take your advice and go right helical.


----------



## Mackpappy (Apr 9, 2017)

Impressive shooting!


----------



## Colebw (Apr 9, 2019)

Great shooting


----------



## schwint11 (Jul 17, 2017)

great vid! thanks for sharing


----------



## LUVHUNTN (Jun 17, 2011)

Love my Slick Tricks!


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

I have shot 3 or those 4 broadheads, great choices!


----------



## Muskyjoe (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice shooting! Was thinking about trying out the slick tricks


----------



## pocketsika (Feb 28, 2018)

cool video pretty informative


----------



## Web_slinger (Sep 6, 2015)

Great shooting!


----------



## stantonupson (Jan 4, 2019)

:thumbs_up
Have you shot the Grim Reaper Hades out at distance? Personally havnt stretched them passed 50


----------



## Big Pard (Jul 23, 2018)

The G5 striker flew like a field point for me out to 40yds and flew truer than the Ramcat


----------



## beaver-state (May 3, 2019)

maybe a side by side muzzy test, mx-3's, 4 blade and trocars?


----------

